# Pigeon from a Vent



## ComeOnPelican (Apr 19, 2005)

HELP!
I have rescued a pigeon from a vent from the restaurant I work at and am worried that it may be too young to feed normal food and water. Based on the link given I came to the conclusion that it is maybe in day 20 or 21. We found the pigeon yesturday and we don't think it has eaten yet. It can't fly yet so we want to help it until it can fend for itself in the wild.

PLEASE HELP little Fuzzy Head.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi ComeOnPelican,

Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you for trying to help little Fuzzy Head.

Here is a link that can provide you with information on feeding a 14-21 day old bird. Just click on it: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9911

Also, if you click on the Pigeon Daily forum, then click on Resouces, many threads providing information about basic care will come up.

I have not had any hands-on experience with young birds like this, but many of our members have had much experience and should be along shortly to help you and offer some good advice.

Thanks again for caring...
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome and thank you for rescuing this little pigeon.

Before any attept in feeding the baby, he has to be kept warm for a few hours. Place him in a box with a heating pad on low and with a towel on top of the heating pad. After a couple of hours you can try to give him some water first. Show him where the water is by dipping the tip of the beak into the water. At this age he might know how to drink.
If he doesn't drink you might have to give him water with an eye dropper or syringe.
If you haven't done this before, you give him one drop at a time in his beak and he should swallow it.
On the home page of this forum you will find all the information you need to feed a baby pigeon, just click on resources and it will show you the different methods of feeding.
After you have given him water, you can attempt to give him small seeds, canary seeds would do for now.
Again, if he doesn't eat you will have to feed him. Pet stores carry baby formula, one Brand is Kaytee Exact, which works fine for pigeons.
Another option is baby cereal from the grocery store.

Please let us know how the baby is doing and feel free to ask any questions you might have.

Reti


----------



## ComeOnPelican (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey guys,
First off let me tell you how thankful I am for your help being so immediate... however... I have tried what you have told me: dipping his beak into the water, dropping some water on the end of his beak, I even bought the Kaytee Exact formula for him, but he still won't eat or drink. When I drip the water on the end of his beak, though, he runs is beak along the sides of the dropper and wiggles his wings. What does this mean, and how can I get Fuzzy Head to eat and drink??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You will have to feed this little guy. He is too young to eat by himself.
To make it easier you can wrap him in a towel, not too tight, and hand feed him.
In the resource section you will find the info on how to hand feed. You gently open his beak and give him formula one drop at the time, not more because of the danger to aspirate the formula. He should be able to swallow. You can start with 10 cc's the first time, three times a day.
The next day you can feed more, maybe 15 cc's at one feeding. Make sure the crop empties in between feedings.
After a couple of days he should be able to eat 60cc's a day.

Please let us know how it goes.

Reti


----------



## ComeOnPelican (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay- I tried cuttin the end off of the syringe and putting the material on it, that didn't work. I am going to buy another syringe as soon as the store opens and gently force its beak open as we have been doing.

HOWEVER- It REALLY wants our fingers. It will put our hole end of our fingers in its mouth. It seems to get very hungry when it sees our fingers. 

How can we use that to our feeding advantage?

Other than the feeding problem, the bird is doing fine and is a joy to have in the house.


----------



## ComeOnPelican (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay guys... 
Since fuzzy brain wants my finger so bad I have been holding some seeds between my fingers and she seems to swallow those fine. is this a sufficient food source for the bird?


----------



## ComeOnPelican (Apr 19, 2005)

Good news!

I went to a feed store and bought a different kind of syringe. I didn't think it would work because it was curved, but the lady said to use it. When I put the feed in it, it wouldnt squirt through the tip so I cut the end off and brought it to fuzzy. I sat on the couch, and immediately fuzzy ran over to me, jumped on my knee and opened wide. No coaxing involved. I don't know what the difference is between this syringe and the last but whatever it is is working. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news. I am so glad you found something that works.
In between the feedings you can give him the seeds. Soon he should start eating by himself.
You are doing great.
Please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## ComeOnPelican (Apr 19, 2005)

First of all i'd like to thank you guys again for all of the help you have given me. Without you guys I don't think the bird would be as healthy as it seems to be. We have renamed it Ducky because of the little quack sounds it makes in between peeps.

After it learns to fly and eat on its own is it safe to let it go into the wild again? I'd love to keep her as my baby but if it will be better off in the wild with other pigeons i'd rather it be in its original habitat. I am afraid shes become too human friendly and might end up hurt.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love it when they have the ducky voice. Ducky is a cute name
There is a recent discussion on Feral Pigeons on this forum about releasing pigeons back to wild. You will find useful info there on how to release.

If you decide to keep Ducky, that would be fine too. Pigeons make wonderful pets and they bond with their humans just like dogs or cats. Once they mature and know their life is there they will not care to go outside any more. Of course ther are always exceptions.
Pigeons kept in lofts or as pets indoors do live longer than the feral pigeons where there is always a risk of predators, disease, starvation etc.
You will have to make the decision and also he will let you know if he wants to be free.

Reti


----------

